# Questions at CES for Directv



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Hope you all are well and happy today. 

I'm going to CES and will be trying to buttonhole Directv (and others) and then report back here what I find out. As you are an erudite group in general and I'm likely to forget something, are there any questions you'd like me to ask (that won't get me thrown out!) 

Thanks all,
Tom


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Am I lost? CES? -confused-


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

okietekkie said:


> Am I lost? CES? -confused-


Consumer Electronics Show in Vegas, next week. Annual gadget blast with all the coolest, newest toys that may or may not make it to the market.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

-drools- That would be so awesome, cept for it is in Vegas  (I drove through Vegas near the end of October - on a Monday morning at 6:30 - I thought I was going to die!!!)

But I know me and my husband would love to go to that, it would be awesome, I cannot wait see whatchya say about it when ya get back!


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

How about nailing them down a bit on what channels they are negotiating with?


Also I read one of the sats have been pushed back to september. how will that affect the 40 national hd roll out?


Are they working on a portable device to transder dvr'd programs to and when will it be released and at what price.

A personal question of mine would be are they in negotiaions with funimation channel or The Anime Network?

With the bad press that the HR20 has been receiving how long until the most prevlant bugs are sqashed (ie bad recordings, rbr's every week or so for some people)?

When will the ability to set recordings from the inet will be enabled?

Are there any new hardward coming down the line in the next year or so?

Ill think of more later.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Jul 3, 2006)

How about:

With the upcoming launch of new sats and the switch to MPEG4, do they plan on stopping the overcompression of the signal and bringing the HD picture quality back to where it should be....HD?


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

The number 1 question should be " When will more National (NOT LIL) HD channels be added, and what will they be?


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> Hope you all are well and happy today.
> 
> I'm going to CES and will be trying to buttonhole Directv (and others) and then report back here what I find out. As you are an erudite group in general and I'm likely to forget something, are there any questions you'd like me to ask (that won't get me thrown out!)
> 
> ...


Ask them about the redesigned user interface they mentioned in one of there annual reports, it's supposed to be introduced this year 2007


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Find out what they have to say about the number of problems people appear to be having with the SD DVR (R15). While introduced well before the HR20, it is lagging the HR20 in upgrades and features and still has serious bugs in it.

Carl


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Ask whether an MPEG-4 decoder could be contained in a USB device so that we could continue to use our HR10-250 boxes and still receive MPEG-4 content.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> -drools- That would be so awesome, cept for it is in Vegas  (I drove through Vegas near the end of October - on a Monday morning at 6:30 - I thought I was going to die!!!)
> 
> But I know me and my husband would love to go to that, it would be awesome, I cannot wait see whatchya say about it when ya get back!


I attended CES last year and it was AWESOME. A bit overwhelming and large but still AWESOME.


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> The number 1 question should be " When will more National (NOT LIL) HD channels be added, and what will they be?


This is my #1 question as well. D* is the only major player without Cinemax HD, and I personally see no point in subscribing to Max without HD. National Geographic HD will also be a welcome addition.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

#1, do they have a firm launch date for D10 and D11 yet and if yes, what are they?
#2, how long after launch do they expect before they will start adding all the new national HD channels that they said they would now have the capacity to provide?
#3, when will the H20 get a software update to add the 'active' feature, it's been over a year and we're still waiting?
#4, will NFL Sunday Ticket HD for 2007 season require a MPEG4/KA capable dish/receiver? If not, what will they do to prevent TNT-HD from being shut down during 2007 season like what occured in 2006?
#5, can they provide any details on what the L-I-N corporation wants that is holding up the retransmission agreement for their ATSC channels in a number of cities?

That's all off the top of my head. Good luck but I wouldn't expect them to answer any of these.


----------



## jordanzimmerman (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm curious is DirecTV has a response to CableCard. In the not-too-distant future, we'll all be able to put a CableCard into our HTPCs and not need any set-top box. DirecTV will need an answer to this.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jordanzimmerman said:


> I'm curious is DirecTV has a response to CableCard. In the not-too-distant future, we'll all be able to put a CableCard into our HTPCs and not need any set-top box. DirecTV will need an answer to this.


They answered that last year, with the announcement of the Microsoft/Intel/DirecTV join effort to have a PC card for HTPCs

The question I want asked, is what is the status of that product.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How about:
> 
> With the upcoming launch of new sats and the switch to MPEG4, do they plan on stopping the overcompression of the signal and bringing the HD picture quality back to where it should be....HD?


+150684168413518416051068406510635106840635103854068540 :lol:

Also, are they going to roll with the multi room HD DVR server for home use?

Since there will be many HD channels, will we be able to sub to HD only packs? Or do we have to sub to a TC base package?


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, the Home Media Center.. The HD DVR that could record up to 6 channels at the same time and connect to several remote units for displaying the content around the home.

Verizon FIOS has something that does this, but it can only do 2 channels at once.

I told them that wasn't enough for a home server.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Lots of the quetions I would like answered have already been asked except.

*1) Are they firm on releasing "Video On Demand" this year and

2) will it be streaming or will the content need to be downloaed before it can be viewed.

3) when will video support through VIIV be added to the already Photo and Music functions for the media server? *

Thanks for doing this. I hope you come back with great answers from them.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They answered that last year, with the announcement of the Microsoft/Intel/DirecTV join effort to have a PC card for HTPCs
> 
> The question I want asked, is what is the status of that product.


:up: +1

Please, any and all info you can get about a DTV/M$ MCE solution.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Definitely the Home Media Center. I mean, that's really the key to the DVR that would sell me and others, I would think. And if they could give you a REAL date. If they were to tell you June, you should say, "just tell me November if it's November, please"


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

heaphus said:


> :up: +1
> 
> Please, any and all info you can get about a DTV/M$ MCE solution.


+1 more

I don't think we'll have to wait to ask this question. Stay tuned Sunday night.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ToddD said:


> +1 more
> 
> I don't think we'll have to wait to ask this question. Stay tuned Sunday night.


Sunday night? Does Directv release their press announcements before their press day (which is monday morning?)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

All good questions. I would like to see answers to them all.

And now for the 800lb gorilla in the room.

Once they achieve stability on the HR20 (which would entail admitting that it is unstable at this time), is there any plan to pursue the implementation of Dual Live Buffers on that unit?

If not, will it be an included feature of the next generation D*+HD-DVR?


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

will directv offer a firewire HDTV output, like cable boxes are supposed to, so that people can backup recordings of shows or movies they want to keep?

this is a federally mandated requirement for cable companies, i hope sat companies are required also.

we pay for the content, we should be able to save it like on vhs or burning to dvd. but in HDTV.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

heaphus said:


> :up: +1
> 
> Please, any and all info you can get about a DTV/M$ MCE solution.


+ another

Any and all info on this would be outstanding. Also info about DirecTVs own Media Center solution.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

What approximate percentage of HR-20 issues are software related vs. hardware related?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

With D* and NDS as members of UPnP and DLNA, will the HR20 be compliant with UPnP, thus allowing Mac owners to stream media to the HR20?

http://www.upnp.org/membership/members.asp
http://www.dlna.org/en/industry/about/roster


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How about:
> 
> With the upcoming launch of new sats and the switch to MPEG4, do they plan on stopping the over compression of the signal and bringing the HD picture quality back to where it should be....HD?


I agree. Get those pictures looking better!

Also as others have asked, what are the HD channels that will be coming in 2007. A time frame would be nice too.

Also what are the plans for the HR20? Software updates, features, interface...

And lastly, are the rates going up and if so how much and when?


----------



## HDfreddy (Dec 9, 2006)

My only questions is......

When will my HR20 be fixed and work as flawlessly as my DirectTV/TIVO unit use to work?

HDfreddy


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> With D* and NDS as members of UPnP and DLNA, will the HR20 be compliant with UPnP, thus allowing Mac owners to stream media to the HR20?
> 
> http://www.upnp.org/membership/members.asp
> http://www.dlna.org/en/industry/about/roster


Gosh, My company is a member of UPnP and DLNA.
I wonder how I can leverage this to get a free HR20, an HDTV and a Squeezebox.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ask them about ala carte programming. This way we pay for what we want.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Will they be coming out with a smaller roof mounted 5LNB dish that will support MPEG4 and offer more installation location options that the montrous A9 or semi smaller slimline?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

magellanmtb said:


> Will they be coming out with a smaller roof mounted 5LNB dish that will support MPEG4 and offer more installation location options that the montrous A9 or semi smaller slimline?


I'll throw you an answer now, there are no plans for a smaller dish...

As basically... to have one dish, hit 5 orbit slots... it is simply going to have to be a "large" dish.


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

I found this press release about streaming HDTV content over your home network.

SANYO Demonstrates World's First Wireless High-Definition Projector Based on AMIMON'S WHDI Technology at CES

http://www.marketwire.com/mw/release_html_b1?release_id=199251

Can you find out more information about how this technology will work with exsiting SAT-Recievers. (ex. take an HDMI output (Like from a HR20) to their device and then have a receiving device connected via HDMI to another HDTV in other room).


----------



## paakoridge (Jan 4, 2007)

Ask DirecTV what they plan for sports packages in HD upon launching the new satellites, e.g. will they offer broader HD packages for the NHL or NBA, possibly with 2 tier pricing, similar to the NFL package?
Also, will they consider sports packages with interactive menu selections, such as choosing the broadcast for your home/favorite team when a game is carried on the package, as well as player and other game information, again similar to the NFL package?


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Now that Diretv is owned by Liberty Media, when will they offer up the 
STARZ HD as they own the company that owns STARZ network?? Please 
ask this question....thanks


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Ask if the TBS channel will be one of the networks that will be broadcast
in HD in 2007...thanks:


----------



## jory (Oct 14, 2006)

When will the MPEG 4 rollout be completed. Some towns don't have it yet, others, (like Portland, OR and Seattle, WA) only have a couple channels. They need to get going with that.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Are they going to enable the interactive features on the H20 (when specifically) or are they going to give up and bring out a new box?


----------



## Rasputin (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone know when DirecTV is going to broadcast the Shreveport La. channels In HD? Any information would be appriciated.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

paakoridge said:


> Ask DirecTV what they plan for sports packages in HD upon launching the new satellites, e.g. will they offer broader HD packages for the NHL or NBA, possibly with 2 tier pricing, similar to the NFL package?
> Also, will they consider sports packages with interactive menu selections, such as choosing the broadcast for your home/favorite team when a game is carried on the package, as well as player and other game information, again similar to the NFL package?


In addition to this, will they ever offer a sports mix channel (the ability to view 6-8 games at once on one channel) for the other sports packages like they have now for the NFL?

Will they ever offer both the home AND away broadcasts in the sports package, like E* and some cable companys do? This will allow us to choose which feed we want to watch.

I know this one will probably NEVER happen, but how about not charge us extra for the HD feeds of channels that have an SD counterpart (something that we are already paying for), charge us for one or the other, but not both. If you have an SD box you get the SD feed, if you have and HD box you get the HD feed.

Lets see what else........can't think of anything else at this time.......


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Ask them (DTV folks),..how should I respond when my friend says..."hey what a great picture....any problems with the equipment (R-15)?"


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> If you have an SD box you get the SD feed, if you have and HD box you get the HD feed.


TNT-HD is a great example of why I hope they don't do this. Stretch-O-Vision is NOT HD! If there's a program on TNT that is not HD, I want to watch it on the SD feed so I don't have to deal with that crapola.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How about:
> 
> With the upcoming launch of new sats and the switch to MPEG4, do they plan on stopping the overcompression of the signal and bringing the HD picture quality back to where it should be....HD?


Don't forget SD quality also. !rolling


----------



## bearz 34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Can DirecTV team up with The Weather Channel to bring us an interactive "Local on the 8's" like E* has?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bearz 34 said:


> Can DirecTV team up with The Weather Channel to bring us an interactive "Local on the 8's" like E* has?


While that would be great I wish that they would at least add a function to the box to give us sever weather warnings like a tornado warning. It wouldn't need to be really fancy, just a notice so we can go somewhere else to get further details.


----------



## bearz 34 (Mar 29, 2006)

RAD said:


> While that would be great I wish that they would at least add a function to the box to give us severe weather warnings like a tornado warning. It wouldn't need to be really fancy, just a notice so we can go somewhere else to get further details.


Agreed. Anything would be better than nothing.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm sure it has already been mentioned - but maybe I glanced over it - 

When can we transfer stuff from Directv receivers to other things like PC's?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

jory said:


> When will the MPEG 4 rollout be completed. Some towns don't have it yet, others, (like Portland, OR and Seattle, WA) only have a couple channels. They need to get going with that.


The Fox station was added in Seattle a few weeks ago (part of the Tribune agreement). The ABC station (same ownership, Fisher, as Portland ABC) supposedly has reached an agreement, but there is no word on when it will appear.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How about:
> 
> With the upcoming launch of new sats and the switch to MPEG4, do they plan on stopping the overcompression of the signal and bringing the HD picture quality back to where it should be....HD?


I second this one


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi,
Try to pin them down on the launch of new sd locals, and which markests. Also how many games are planned for the game lounge?


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> In addition to this, will they ever offer a sports mix channel (the ability to view 6-8 games at once on one channel) for the other sports packages like they have now for the NFL?
> 
> Already do...March Madness had it, Olympics had it, and more to come!
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## dtvrillo (Jan 5, 2007)

mphare said:


> Yeah, the Home Media Center.. The HD DVR that could record up to 6 channels at the same time and connect to several remote units for displaying the content around the home.
> 
> Verizon FIOS has something that does this, but it can only do 2 channels at once.
> 
> I told them that wasn't enough for a home server.


That's the Home Gateway, Its scheduled for 2008, it will be one central unit and wireless to all the other units as well as a two way ODU for broadband internet and VoIP.


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

tibber said:


> Sunday night? Does Directv release their press announcements before their press day (which is monday morning?)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Bill G's Keynote is Sunday Night


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> I'm sure it has already been mentioned - but maybe I glanced over it -
> 
> When can we transfer stuff from Directv receivers to other things like PC's?


Yes. Just hook up your output cables into your recording device. We have a DVD recorder and make DVDs to take on the road with our kids.


----------



## sturub (Sep 16, 2006)

Will the integrated directv receiver in the LD6020 be replicated into an HD TV with an itnergrated HD receiver ??


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

tibber said:


> Hope you all are well and happy today.
> 
> I'm going to CES and will be trying to buttonhole Directv (and others) and then report back here what I find out. As you are an erudite group in general and I'm likely to forget something, are there any questions you'd like me to ask (that won't get me thrown out!)
> 
> ...


It would be *REALLY* nice to know if they are *EVER* going to add the BBC World and if they are *WHEN* this will be. DirecTV needs much more international news and this is an obvious choice.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Twitami said:


> Hope that helps.


I wasn't talking about HD locals, I was talking more about the "pay cable" (whatever you call them) channels such as ESPN, TNT, HBO/Showtime, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Peter305 said:


> It would be *REALLY* nice to know if they are *EVER* going to add the BBC World and if they are *WHEN* this will be. DirecTV needs much more international news and this is an obvious choice.


Have you ever seen BBCA? I have it on cable and I can tell you, it is not even close to The BBC (in the UK) or BBC World Service; nothing but 40 year old Benny-hill reruns and Trading Spaces crap so loaded with commercials that it is almost unwatchable...when they get BBC World or BBC1, even as a premium/ala-carte...then I may be interested.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm assuming this will be announced, but what will the new plans and pricing plans be?

Also, living in tornado alley, I'm all in favor of any type of severe weather warning set up. Once storms move into the area, we're limited to local channels to make sure we know when something is going on.

And lastly, like other have mentioned, what are the new channels and when will they appear? When will Versus and National Geographic come on board in HD? We know they have announced that they will have them, but how soon can we expect them?


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

I know they are working on a device to deliver two sat signals from the new 5 lnb dish over one coax to DVR's (a la stacker/destacker, I believe they call it a frequency modulator), but are they working on a device to stack and destack the two sat signals and OTA over one cable. Many of us only have one coax cable to each receiver and find it very difficult and expensive to add to existing coax wiring in our homes. Some kind of multiswitch that stacks in OTA in a way acceptable to the frequencies of the new 5LNB dish, and unstacks at the receivers. I presently use a stacker/destacker on a 3 LNB dish that works great, but know that when the expansion of HD channels takes place, I will need to move to a 5 LNB dish to be able to receive them and will likely have to give up my local OTA signal unless such a device is on the market. .....or is that D*'s intention!


----------



## thepoloman33 (Jun 20, 2006)

dtvrillo said:


> That's the Home Gateway, Its scheduled for 2008, it will be one central unit and wireless to all the other units as well as a two way ODU for broadband internet and VoIP.


Where'd you get this info from?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

One other thing. What does Liberty's involvement now mean for the future of DVRs, Tivo, HD channels, etc.? Is D* going to change course in any manner or will it mean additional services? 
What about internet service?


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

to all those attending. don't forget, a few of photos would help attend vicariously. thanks


----------



## DRod (Jan 4, 2007)

Now under new ownership, does DirecTV anticipate reuniting with TiVo to give us a much better DVR option?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

DRod said:


> Now under new ownership, does DirecTV anticipate reuniting with TiVo to give us a much better DVR option?


I would be surprised if D* gave up on their current DVR this soon.

But, I could be wrong. I am not the most knowledge person on the subject.


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

DRod said:


> Now under new ownership, does DirecTV anticipate reuniting with TiVo to give us a much better DVR option?


NO

With all the stuff coming for the HR20 (Plus a lot of upgrades and fixes as well), there is no reason to go back. And the new Black HR-20 is Sexy!


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

Dalek1963 said:


> hi,
> Try to pin them down on the launch of new sd locals, and which markests. Also how many games are planned for the game lounge?


Very few SD locals, since most will have HD soon. Game Lounge will have 15-20 games at launch.


----------



## DRod (Jan 4, 2007)

Twitami said:


> NO
> 
> With all the stuff coming for the HR20 (Plus a lot of upgrades and fixes as well), there is no reason to go back. And the new Black HR-20 is Sexy!


It sounds great! I must have been under a rock. Got a link?


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

Is VOOM coming to Directv?


----------



## DRod (Jan 4, 2007)

Rebollos said:


> Is VOOM coming to Directv?


This is a good question too. You know, the last 2 times I've called Customer Service, they end the call with "...and just so you know, we will have the largest HD channel selection of any carrier sometime within the 1st quarter".


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi
I don't have an hd tv and don't plan to buy one anytime soon, just too expensive. Some people may have a $1000 or more just laying around, I don't, so getting sd locals is important to me, so i don't have to use wireless cable and Dtv. Since Directv has started launching hd locals in areas that already have local channels, those of us who still don't have locals have been lost in the shuffle:nono:



Twitami said:


> Very few SD locals, since most will have HD soon. Game Lounge will have 15-20 games at launch.


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> Ask them about ala carte programming. This way we pay for what we want.


I second that one. Or maybe lesser packages, like a $20 or $30 package that isn't themed like the family package.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Dalek - you don't need an HDTV to get the MPEG4 HD locals - you can have the output down-rezzed to fit your TV. I do this on my daughters small bedroom TV - the pic is sharp and clear, and 480i square.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dalek1963 said:


> Hi
> I don't have an hd tv and don't plan to buy one anytime soon, just too expensive. Some people may have a $1000 or more just laying around, I don't,


I didn't have it either.

Circuit City & Best Buy...12 or 18 months, same as cash, no interest.

Sweeeet!


----------



## winterminute (Aug 20, 2006)

Find out what's on deck in regards to the Microsoft/Windows Media Center annoucement from last year.



> "Microsoft announced a broad agreement with DIRECTV Inc. that will open up new ways for consumers to enjoy their digital media in the networked home and on portable devices. Microsoft and DIRECTV will work together to enable digital content to flow between Windows-based PCs, DIRECTV devices, PlaysForSure™-based portable media devices and Xbox 360."


But then they were silent and nothing else was said. I'm hoping they clarify what the plans are and some release dates.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

When will PBS HD be available?


----------

